# .... JUST A REMINDER ....



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.......the MONTROSE NARROWS runs everyday.....winter, spring, summer, fall......with all this talk of boatin' going' on......today, it is runnin' the perfect flow for a first go at it.......800+fun lovin' cfs......milozadik wishecouldski 420 cb.....THERE'S NOTHING I WANT MORE THAN A DOUBLE RUN IN THE MONTROSE NARROWS........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

The m-box in February would be some burly ass training, really good level tough hopefully they have it running this level in the spring when it is a bit more reasonable. The double dip needs to happen this year I've got no takers from the front range, christian will probably be hanging a few hundred feet off the ground starring up and some dudes nut sack wondering why he isn't in the box with us and sean lee, well I don't even know if this guy could do one in a day I had to drag his old decrepit ass down that run and the whole time he was asking me if I had seen something called the white album? Doesn't he know I only watch video of myself?


----------



## riverchild (Aug 31, 2010)

dont know much about this run any bata on it? m-town isnt that far from me id be down to get cold


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

riverchild said:


> dont know much about this run any bata on it? m-town isnt that far from me id be down to get cold


Also known as the Black Canyon of the Gunnison....

you better be on your shit before you think about dropping into it...

read this:
Untitled Page


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

The main problem with the black in winter is (besides possible ice) the portages that are not easy when the rocks are wet would be terrifying if they were ice and snow covered especially the portage over the house sized boulders that if you slip you're going into a sieve.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*... take out the .... TRASH ...*

So............ Milo.......... Can't tell here, because of your ......................... unique .............. writing style ... BUT ... is this empty trash talk, or are you seriously making runs or considering making runs through the so-called ......... BLACKCANYON ... of the Gunnison? (AKA the BOX ... aka THE slot ... aka the GORGE ... aka the dark place)

.........Because if you're serious.... well... we should talk. I don't know if I could handle a double dip... or even a 1 day trip, since I'm in such bad shape.... but maybe a ... 3 day ..... This weekend is filled up, but maybe in another week or so?...........

....................... ..... .... . ...............

..........PSmilosucks.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....milo sucks...*

....i never mentioned going in now.....the skiing is so fukin good right now and the road to the put-in is closed.....there is good ice climbing to be had in the M-BOX....and yes, [email protected] is correct...the snow/ice covered portages would break legs, ankles, arms, boats and balls....nasty when it rains.....i'd rather share dirty heroin needles that drop in now.....it always opens after a large rock slide area blows it's wad.....may.......may....may.....after highwater season is when i am going for broke on the double-dip.......bought an ATTAK for the first lap, have a BURN for the [email protected], if you are serious.....you'd better go climb out my shortcut(WERNER TRAIL)....then let me know if you still have the gumption to go in again....WERNER is 5 boof stokes passed the SMOKERS LOUNGE.....2nd lap goes to CHUKAR......START IN THE DARK-FINISH AT DUSK....ps, WERNER will make you feel real bad......not as in badass......but just plain ole "bad"......it would have gone down last year but my honey hole hurt......and i was healing a fucked up shoulder and dislocated ankle(ahh dirtbikes)....oh, time to go rip some steep shit.....milo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I was thinking of just leaving a boat at the bottom near werner and hiking out without said 50 pound plastic weight, then on the second lap just paddling to second boat out. I figure I might be able to keep up with you if I don' have a boat on my shoulder on werner. And I have hiked it before, when I was still killing it in high school, it wasn't pleasant hiking that trail dehydrated and with a hangover.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.......milo sucks......*

......um it's running 1130 cfs......sweet, pushy but padded.....hope they keep some of that water for fall......milozadik wishecouldski


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

1100 is a sick level but not now, any ideas on why they are releasing the water now? Maybe they are expecting a big runoff, and milo I don't think I can hang with you CB boys on the slopes, I'm just a flatland gaper


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*......runoff.......*

.....we've been gettin' pounded.....the mtn is super sick....had a good scare yesterday.....demo'd some SHOGUNS....den at 9....forgot to bury the forward pressure before skiin.....NOT GOOD.....double ejected at a very bad steep spot at FULL THROTTLE......somehow i managed to direct my cartwheels(8 at least) away from the old growth trees....oh yea, kayaking.....i'm sure the water has to do with getting ready for runoff.....milozadik cartwheelinoutski


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....levels on the rise.....*

......well here we go.....dumping in the butte, sunny in montrose and flows are on the rise....got and email from dan crabtree(man in green) and a target is 69 hundo....today it's at 1450cfs.....that's big water boys and girls...the terrible teens if you know what i mean.....gunny gorge a go already....calling about CRYSTAL ROAD closure today....i feel sick to my stomach.....sicklo 420 cb


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Any word on the road conditions? Gotta get in there for some training in the next few weeks and maybe some biadiping


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*........road conditions.....*

......north rim road is OPEN.....south rim road is .5 open......put-in road(CRYSTAL ROAD) is closed for at least 10-15 more days....that gully has not blasted its load yet....PEACH VALLEY(CHUKAR) is good to go....my boys have been ridin' over there several times already.....a sik little bird PM'd me stating that some DURANG-OTANGS were headed in this weekend.....hiking down the road.....it would be an "effort" to hike in and boat it in a day.....it would be super feasible to hike to put-in(it's all down hill), camp, put on next day......it is "splashy" at the level it's at too....we'll soon find out how it went.....milozadik420cb....


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.....splashy.....*

....didn't drop in lief....just noting that it would take a good chunk of time to hike CRYSTAL ROAD to the putin....i thought it was 7 miles, but was informed that it is closer to 10-11 miles....just talked to BLM folks and they said it's closer to 7 miles....so, what difference does it make?...loads if you want to hike in and paddle....the BLM gal said "loads of rock still commin' down, and even a tree this am".....i always thought that bikes and trailers would be the call...anyhow, to hike in and run it in a day would be a feat of strength and endurance....and coupled with a "SPLASHY" level, would make for one hell of a day....sick-chops only....."1500 is prime flows", says one sick-chop([email protected])....prime for what?....oh yea, prime for ass kickings and beat downs and clean runs too(hopefully).....(puking noise).....(sound of sink running again)....(sounds of someone drinking water)....(burping noise)....(puking noise)....."for those about to drop, i salute you".....ps, leave the smoke at home and replace it with that shit that helps with MOTION SICKNESS!!!!....i just put my bed up on blocks so i can hide under it more comfortably....is it really illegal to tear those tags off your mattress?.....junior ranger 420 cb....


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

....milo....
...good to know that some things never change ... you're back to hiding under the bed and crying yourself to sleep ... sounds like perfect medium flow, in other words ... who said anything about a 1 day mission? ... I love hiking in the dark and all, but I was thinking 3 days, so that I could portage twice, with overnight gear ... got to get in shape for when the real whitewater comes in ... Milo, can I borrow your bike next weekend?

... also if I call you to ask for shuttle like last time .... ..... ...... will you be around? Hitchhiking was fun, but the novelty wore off sometime during the night.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.....bike......*

.....sure leif, you can borrow my bike....it's a 1952 JC HIGGINS.....it does have a coaster brake!!!also i thought a skateboard and a dog leash would work....just cam the boat on top....let's go KUJO....OR use a cheap kids plastic sled thing...or just wait 10 more days or less and drive in...but who knows how big the flows would be....whatever the case, whatever the timing, i can't wait to see you fire away and can't wait to see that fuck up mullet of yours drenched with sweat!.....nobody is gonna hike in...it's all "fecal matter" talkin'....shitouta? your crew dropping in?....going to get some scissors to cut off those pesky tags from under my mattress.....guy in hiding 420 cb


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Just checking maps and as much as I would like to hike the 5-6 miles down the road I think it is a better idea to paddle the 6 miles of crystal reservoir to reach to get in. Milo correct me if my map reading skillz are off but if we take the road along the cimmeron down to the gunnison from there that is the start of the crystal reservoir right? I read that it is 6 miles long so that means 6 miles of flatwater=better than 6 miles of calf burningness......


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.....crystal res......*

....yea, tom....at the town of CIMMERON.....right before NEWBARRY'S GENERAL STORE....take the road down to the river or run LITTLE SWIMMERON.....only deal is that you can't get beyond the dam...it's a totally restricted zone...i was approached by police very promptly a couple of times just being on BLUE MESA DAM.....a zone which has a road and a legal pull off for fisherman.... i was meeting people to run the BLACK....i was told it is spot terrorists "could" blow and cause every other dam on the colorado to blow-out!!!!......CRYSTAL DAM, i don't believe you can even get close to it....doubt the rangers would assist in bypassing it...sorry bro....but will you look closely at CRYSTAL CREEK which hits the gunny at CRYSTAL DAM.....it may hold some goods...thought that for years....just looked at dan piano's black photo's....sick....that swimmer photo could be a friggen poster!!!!...and i didn't think CRYSTAL RD was 10 miles....milozadik420cb


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Officially shot down by multiple agencies, no climbing on the dam. E portal rd closed til sometime next week (if weather stays OK).
Now time for the important part, I can only go this weekend. I am calling all yall bitches out, google maps claims 1 hour 41 minute hike 5.2 miles dropping 1800 feet. 
Leif with that 7 foot frame of yours I expect you to make it in an hour, sean lee I'm not sure your walker can take the extreme grade down the road you might want to stay home and leave it to the under 30 crowd (your time has passed, at least you can look back on the white album and creatures of habbit; arn't those VHS's?), and Milo you don't need to respond unless you want to run our shuttle. Doublet you might as well stay home as well now that I hear you are playboating and worst of all hucking your meat on class 4. Most importantly when I'm firing the shit this weekend know that I am sicker than all of you. I just hope that all your women don't hear of my being such a badass or I will have more forms of VD than slee.
.......jrrangerilliterateMOmursesicko......


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.....shuttle only....*

[email protected]'re not the boss of me...and don't yell at me in front of everybody....got it?...now, about that shuttle....can i please run it for your SICK-SHOP crew?....it's the only way i get to hang out with the HEAVIES....i'll buy the beer, food, gas and won't complain.....i'll even wait the 3 days it will take you crew to get thru there.....plus i'd love to meet you guys at the bottom of CHUKAR and carry at least your boat out....i'll carry your ivy drenched gear out too...please?.....lunch meat?-turkey or roast beef?....chips? baked or regular?..white or wheat bread?.....PBR of course!!!!....ps could you stop by a second-hand shop in FT. FUN to look for my very own pair of rollerblades?...size 8.5....i'll pay you double!....super stoked for ROLLERBLADING SEASON....anybody wanna buy a barely used med BURN-MISSION?....ROLLERBLADER420CB.....


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN....*

...just got another email from the men and women in green....works on the CRYSTAL POWER UNIT will begin the week of the 18th(april)....on 21st or 22nd, flows diverted will be 2150 cfs(thanks fukin BIG, just because BEN KOOKSBERRY liked it at that flow doesn't mean you will).... leif likes elfing because he can leave the skirt at home and can easily get to his "sword" for a "little" "playtime"....also, they stated that the peek flow of 7G will happen around mid may---beginning of june....if you want to get on the email list, contact dan crabtree at 970-248-0600...reliable flow info on the BLACK CANYON or the GUNNY GORGE....puts an end to all the guess work....ps, i called davis moto in montrose and it is raining....be sure to bring chains if you are headed into the BOX or the GORGE....also, as always, wear a proper fitting helmet and pfd.....i'm waiting for the put-in road to open....milozasword420cb


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Whats the gorge like at 7k? WWSR gives it 5 stars, sounds like it might be worth a trip...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Alright I cry uncle, I am not worthy I am not worthy! Plan is for next weekend, looking like nicer weather and I was told that they are trying to open e portal the 10th. Milo we need to get it wen it is still just the wet side of medium before we drop in at the true fluffy muffin flows!


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*......*

.....just got the email we've ALL been waiting for.....east portal road is OPEN.....what does this mean?.....not sure...i think it means you can go and get scared in montrose.....that road is steep and scarey!!!!!...also, i heard that some sickos from durango hiked in yesterday, ran the BOX and headed on towards pleasure park...a sick feat i feel.....i hope they chime in and give time frame details...impressive maneuver.....oh, the youth of today!!!!.....jealousranger420cb....


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....high water is a comin'....*

.....another e-mail....adding 100cfs a day until may 16....flows will be at 2500+cfs by then....they will look at flow info and may resume addition of another 100cfs a day until the target of 7,000 cfs is reached....the peak flow is supposed to last one day...flows will remain 1000-1200cfs for the entire summer....(puking noises).....anybody who thinks they are super badasses or "are" badassed should drop on in when it hits that 2500 level and tell the boater community what they find.....in the M-BOX of course....i will rap into the portage section and camp at CAVE CAMP to take photos and to feel the ground shake....i will pack lunches for you as well.....oops, my depends just failed due to "overloading"....overloaded420cb....ps my ole pal DICK COCKTOASTIN(accugnar broadcaster) will soon be chiming in on the events to come....pss, to the durang-o-tang crew that fired away before the road was open....you guys ARE badasses...i read the write up and am glad that your boy did not plummet in the RING O SIEVES located at the crux ferry in SIEVE CITY....my hat is off to your crew....


----------

